# WTB datsun empi gt wheel



## vw62rag (Dec 29, 2007)

hello, im lookin for a datsun empi gt wheel, please let me know if you have one and how much,
thanks, [email protected]









http://images.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/pix/1843158.jpg


----------

